

Show HN: ThreeAbout.me - Three things you want to be known for - yesimahuman

Hi HN,<p>My friend and I created ThreeAbout.me this weekend as a great way to condense your accomplishments into three easy to understand sentences.  An online resume or business card of sorts that you can be proud of and is easy to consume.<p>The inspiration for the service came from our experiences networking with people that we didn't know anything about.  What if they just told us the three things we should know them for?<p>We also wanted to experiment with reducing signup investment (no passwords, for example).<p>On the technical side, ThreeAbout.me was written in Python and Django.  We use Postgresql for storing aggregated signups but everything else is stored in Redis.  Would I use redis again as a replacement for an RDBMS?  Probably not, so I'm curious to hear if others had different experiences.<p>We hope you enjoy it!<p>(I've linked to our two profiles as examples in the comments.)
======
alexjawad
Interesting. I like the idea about condensing the accomplishments to bite size
chunks. How does the "Recommend this" function work?

~~~
yesimahuman
Thanks! The recommend this function right now is just to get positive feedback
on one of your "things." We plan on letting you share each thing on
twitter/facebook.

~~~
alexjawad
OK, cool. So in other words like the "like" button that Facebook has, right?
If so, I think the wording "Recommend this" may be a bit confusing.

Interested in seeing more.

------
yesimahuman
Clickable: <http://threeabout.me> <http://threeabout.me/max>
<http://threeabout.me/ben>

